# Help to academician



## Lal233445 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi, i look for English native speakers to check my scientific papers for grammar., somebody that really spend time for 10-15 pages. I am academician living and working in Istanbul. You can contact me at /snip/


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am British with a UK engineering degree but have also worked in several Turkish universities and for TPAO and currently work in a UK university. I cannot send you a private message with email address yet as I need 5 posts on here as do you. I am willing to spend an hour on your paper and offer advice but will only correct the English and not the technical content.


----------

